# Can poodles go topless?



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

haha, I think it'd be neat to try something different on him!!! I'll do a hunt for some pics of different trims, but most I can think of leave some on the head... 

When you do get to shaving it down, start with a long blade so you have some room to shape a bit too.

Have you tried just doing it short with a snap on comb? You can get a reasonble short and even topknot with SO combs...

*thinking some more* you could always let it go long and floppy too, don't fluff dry it so it drys into ringlets... I'm thinking more water spaniel style.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

﻿﻿This is Irish Water Spaniel - shaved and natural : ))) LOVE those dogs <3 <3

﻿


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Found this cute guy with a "buzz-cut" ; )


----------



## Savannah (Jan 15, 2010)

flyingduster said:


> haha, I think it'd be neat to try something different on him!!! I'll do a hunt for some pics of different trims, but most I can think of leave some on the head...
> 
> When you do get to shaving it down, start with a long blade so you have some room to shape a bit too.
> 
> ...


I did try a few different combs on Flash's head. He looks pretty good with a 3/4" on top, but it looks a tad lopsided when his legs are super fluffy and his head has half a topknot. 

I'm lovin that Irish water spaniel! How do you keep those curls from matting? I brush Flash every other day, but it's harder to brush when he's curly (and it ruins the curls, too).


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I shaved Vega's topknot off after someone gave him a mohawk. It didn't look terrible but im growing it back out.




























This was right after shaving it off:


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

What about a military style, hehe


This dog came into me for grooming. He was an OUTSIDE dog and was a year old and never groomed.


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

Paperboy had an injury to his noggin, so when I shaved it, I turned him into a terrier.
Carole


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Dogsinstyle said:


> Paperboy had an injury to his noggin, so when I shaved it, I turned him into a terrier.
> Carole



Hah! That is so cool, I love it!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿


> I'm lovin that Irish water spaniel! How do you keep those curls from matting? I brush Flash every other day, but it's harder to brush when he's curly (and it ruins the curls, too).


IWS is not high upkeep dog : ) or expected to be fluffed-up : ) ! He is almost always curly ( never saw one "fluffed"). 

They are truly used for hunting and as such are in the water most of the time. They naturally have their face short-haired as well as the tail : ) ! 

They need occasional brush combing and thorough grooming every 8 weeks - to clean ears, make paws neat , have a bath and such. 

They would have matting happening without that minimum groom !

Just lovely dogs !!!! Best kept secret in the dog's world LOL, I swear !!!

PS: Dogsinstyle - That is just fabulous job LOL - the cutest white terrier I ever saw !!!!
﻿﻿


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Who would keep a poodle outside??? That's crazy.

I like that flat top Grace Jones look.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

If you take the topknot off... take off the ears too.  Else your dog will look like a total tard.

Proof:









Edit: She was EXTREMELY matted, and the owner pleaded with me to keep the ears.. which weren't matted.. Funny how that worked.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

OMG, I just laughed so hard I think I pulled something. I'm sorry, but that look is SOOO Bozo the Clown. 

Or like one of those sad old men who leave the hair they have long while they go bald on top.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Marian said:


> OMG, I just laughed so hard I think I pulled something. I'm sorry, but that look is SOOO Bozo the Clown.


LOL! I had someone tell me this already! Saying I should have dyed her ears orange!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Her before picture is just sad. Too bad there isn't a CPS for dogs that a groomer could call on someone. I mean can you imagine taking your child to get their haircut and it was so matted that the stylist had to shave their head? Someone would be in big trouble. I guess it's just okay to neglect a dog and let them suffer through nasty painful matts though.:doh:


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

I was thinking about that, but than thought - maybe that person just rescued dog form a pound and brought it right in for grooming and bath :rolffleyes:

I just always give people benefit of a doubt - most times I am wrong to do that LOL . It is just sometimes hard to imagine that "otherwise " exists :smow:


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> I was thinking about that, but than thought - maybe that person just rescued dog form a pound and brought it right in for grooming and bath :rolffleyes:


Nope, she got the puppy from one of our regular spoo clients when she had puppies. Five of those puppies, now adults, still come in, three come in regularly, two come in once every six months... or longer. The other girl I had to shave down COMPLETELY and the owner complained up a storm, but my boss backed me up 100%, telling the owner if she didn't want a shaved dog she should have brushed her dog. The owner basically wanted me to brush the dog until she bled.. I don't do that. If you're lazy and neglect your dog, your dog gets shaved. Done.


----------



## Savannah (Jan 15, 2010)

wishpoo said:


> ﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿
> IWS is not high upkeep dog : ) or expected to be fluffed-up : ) ! He is almost always curly ( never saw one "fluffed").
> 
> They are truly used for hunting and as such are in the water most of the time. They naturally have their face short-haired as well as the tail : ) !
> ...


IWS must have a different coat type-- I could never let Flash go like that. He needs a thorough brushing at least twice a week, and it seems to mat up even faster when he's curly. I do love the curly look, though. Anyone know how to keep a poodle in curls without mats?
I typically use the CC pin brush on Flash, but I use a slicker for tough spots. The slicker straightens out the curls and his coat looks lumpy and awkward aftwerwards.


----------



## Savannah (Jan 15, 2010)

Also love the terrier look! I do that groom on a cocker/poodle cross.
I hate the super long ears on Flash, he always gets them trimmed with a guide or shaved off. Long ears and no topknot=hilarious! That spoo almost made me fall out of my chair! I think layering the ears would have helped that look tremendously. I've been known to take a 3 blade to the top third of the ear and blend it into the rest of the hair with thinners so there isn't a line. Lots of owners aren't into that though-- they just want all the ear hair an there's no talking them out of it.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

you could always cord his head!!! hehe


----------



## Savannah (Jan 15, 2010)

flyingduster said:


> you could always cord his head!!! hehe


Lol, I read about cording when I first got Flash. It looks super cool and I REALLY wanted to do it, but when I found out how much work it is to maintain I abandoned the idea. My hubby would love the idea of doggy dreds though.  he absolutely hates the fluffed out fancy poodle look.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Maybe do this but with a shorter topknot? Then he will look more masculine.
http://cheslastandardpoodles.com/images/tulsa german clip 2.jpg


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

you could just cord his head though, and keep his body normal, then you get the 'dreads' look, with the curls, but not much maintenance.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

This is Charly when I took it all off with a 7# blade.

and in the second pic is him after 2 months 

I really liked him without a top knot


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

OMG, I would totally love Teddy with dreads on his little head.


----------



## Savannah (Jan 15, 2010)

Winnow said:


> This is Charly when I took it all off with a 7# blade.
> 
> and in the second pic is him after 2 months
> 
> I really liked him without a top knot


Ooh, he's handsome! I did a 4 blade A/O on Flash last summer, but I'm hoping to keep some fluff on him for now. I love him in an exaggerated lamb clip, with 2-3" on his legs and a 3 or 4 blade body. I just wasn't sure how to do his head that won't look too out of place alongside those big legs. 

I think a shaggy, overhanging topknot, and a little untidiness to the legs will be a fun look on Flash. A bit like Gunther's clip, but with a full neck and naked ears.


----------

